# צ'ק לחתונה של חברים לא קרובים, שלא נגיע אליה



## פורטונה מרמורק (25/5/12)

צ'ק לחתונה של חברים לא קרובים, שלא נגיע אליה 
הייתי רוצה להתייעץ לדעתכן.

נבצר מאיתנו להגיע לחתונה של חברים, לא מאוד קרובים.. הודענו מראש.
לפני חצי שנה, לחתונה שלנו הם נתנו צ'ק של 600 ש"ח, ואני מאמינה שמקובל לשלוח להם צ'ק באותו הסכום.
בן הזוג שלי מתעקש שאם הודענו מראש, ואנחנו לא "דופקים" אותם עם המנות, אפשר להסתפק במתנה סמלית..

בעיקרון, אצלנו בחתונה מי שהודיע מראש שהוא לא מגיע, לא ציפינו שהוא יביא מתנה.. אבל עדיין לא נעים לי.

מה אתן חושבות?


----------



## המרחפת (25/5/12)

דעתי שהכל קביל. 
הודעתם מראש, ואכן אין ציפיה שתביאו משהו. מה הם הביאו לחתונה שלכם לא רלבנטי במקרה הזה. 

אני הייתי מאד מאד מופתעת לקבל מתנות גם ממי שלא הגיע, וזה לחלוטין היה בונוס משמח. לא הייתה לי ציפייה לקבל מהם מתנה. לכן אני חושבת שהמחשבה שלך צריכה להיות "האם הם קרובים לי וחשוב לי לשמח אותם, על אף שלא הזדמן לי להגיע?"
אל תתני ל"לא נעים" להיות שיקול.


----------



## פורטונה מרמורק (25/5/12)

הם יקרים לליבי, למרות שאינם קרובים 
ובאמת ציפיתי להשתתף בחתונה שלהם, כך שבכל מקרה אשלח להם מתנה. אבל קשה להיתמם ו-600 ש"ח זה סכום מאוד גבוה..

אולי יש לך רעיון למתנה מכובדת?


----------



## המרחפת (25/5/12)

למה 600? 
קודם כל, את יכולה לשלוח כרטיס ברכה מושקע במיוחד, דרך מישהו שכן יגיע וזה יחכה להם בהפתעה בתיבה.  את יכולה לשים סכום סמלי יותר (150,200), כל סכום יהיה מצויין כי בכל זאת לא באתם והודעתם מראש. 
מתנות שקיבלנו: ספרים, זר פרחים (למרות שאני לא בעד). במקום זר פרחים אפשר לשלוח מגש פירות. מתנה שכללה צידנית צבעונית, מחצלת וערסל. המתנות האחרות היו יקרות יותר מקבוצות של אנשים.

ובעיקר, תעזבי את לא נעים לי. 
הגיעה לחתונה שלי משפחה, הורים ו-3 ילדים, שעלו לי 3 מנות והביאו 150 ש"ח. כל כך התרגשתי מזה שהם באו, ומהברכה היפה שהם הביאו לי. 
היה מישהו שלא הגיע בכלל (והודיע מראש) ושלח דרך אחד החברים כרטיס ברכה. גם מאד שמחנו.


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (25/5/12)

ייתכן מאוד שלא תסכימי איתי בדעתי.... 
אבל אני הייתי שולחת צ'ק של 600 ש"ח בחזרה,
אני לא חושבת שאם נפצר מכם להגיע מסיבה זו או אחרת זה מבטל את הצ'ק,
נכון שהם לא מחשיבים אותכם במנות, או "מפסידים" עליכם.
ואין לי בכלל ספק שהכי חשוב שאנשים יגיעו לשמחה שבדר ולא למהות הצ'קים ,
ביחד עם זאת אנחנו כן חיים בעולם קצת יותר חומרני , ולהרים ארוע זה לא דבר זול,
בסופו של יום הם הגיעו כיבדו אותכם בשימחה+ מתנה שמכבדת את עצמה,
אם אתם לא יכולים להגיע לעניות דעתי המעט זה לשלוח להם צ'ק.
באופן אישי ,בשנת האבל שלאבא שלי ז"ל אני לא נכחתי באף חתונה של המשפחה( חתונות שנקבעו טרם פטירתו),
אבל צ'ק שלחתי . זה היה נראה לי כמובן מאליו.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (25/5/12)

בהנחה ששולחים צ'ק, למה 600? 
זה סכום מאוד יפה ומכובד אבל הוא ניתן מזוג שהגיע (ועליו הזוג שילם). כשנותנים סכום כזה בעצם רוצים לצ'פר את הזוג מעל למחיר המנה (או סכום שמסמל מחיר מנה). לכן, אם לא מגיעים ורוצים לשלוח צ'ק זה גם הגיוני לשלוח את סכום ה"צ'ופר" בלי סכום המנה. 

ובכלל, לא בהכרח לכל בנאדם שיתן לי צ'ק תפוח "אחזיר" את אותו הסכום ואני חושבת שאנשים מבינים את זה. 
יש הבדל גדול בין צ'ק גדול מאנשים שמרוויחים מעולה ואין להם ילדים לבין צ'ק כזה מסטודנטים תפרנים...


----------



## פורטונה מרמורק (26/5/12)

למה שאני לא אסכים איתך? הרי מלכלתחילה 
רשמתי שזו נטיית הלב שלי.

אבל הבעל טוען וצודק לשיטתו, שאם אנחנו לא מגיעים, אפשר להסתפק בסכום צנוע יותר.
הרי הצ'ק שלהם כיסה את המנות ולא יותר, ואילו הצ'ק שלנו יכנס כולו לכיס שלהם כמתנה.

לא הייתי מתלבטת יותר מידי, אבל אנחנו באמת בתקופה של צימצומים, עם תינוק בדרך..


----------



## 1Shir (26/5/12)

לדעתי האישית, 
אני לא הייתי מרגישה נעים לתת צ'ק כשאני לא מגיעה לחתונה... קרו מקרים שלא הגעתי אבל היה לי חשוב לפרגן, אז נתתי מתנה יפה, כגון מצעים, דברים כאלה, שהם גם יפים ומראים על מחשבה יפה וגם שימושיים לזוג, דברים שתמיד צריך אותם ויש בהם שימוש. זאת דעתי. צ'ק על 600 ש"ח זאת אפילו התקטננות קצת פתטית... סליחה מראש מכל מי שמרגישה שזה דווקא ראוי, זה עניין רגשי וזאת תחושתי האישית בלבד


----------



## פורטונה מרמורק (26/5/12)

התקטננות באיזה מובן? 
האמת, שחברה שהבריזה מהחתונה שלי ברגע האחרון (מסיבה מוצדקת לחלוטין) נתנה לי במתנה סט מצעים, ומאוד ריגשה אותי.
בכלל לא ציפיתי ממנה למתנה.. 

מודה שאת המצעים אח"כ החלפתי לסט שהיה יותר לטעמי, אבל ממש הערכתי את המחשבה.


----------



## 1Shir (26/5/12)

"להשוות" את הסכום שהם נתנו לך...


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/5/12)

אני בהחלט מבינה למה את רואה בזה התקטננות... 
הוא הביא לי  600 ואני אחזיר לו 600
אבל אני אדגיש את מה  שרשמתי 
להגיע לחתונה לשמוח בשמחת החתן כלה זו מצווה בפני עצמה, 
אבל ריגשית או לא יש גם צד פרקטי שאני לא חושבת שצריך להתעלם ממנו ,
אני רואה בזה שווה ערך למשפט "עם אהבה לא הולכים למכולת"
לארגן ולהרים חתונה זה לא דבר זול בימנו,
ואם יש משהו  שזוג צעיר צריך זה כסף, לשלם את הוצאות החתונה,התחלה חדשה בחיים  וכד'
ולא אני כלל לא אומרת שהאורחים צריכים לממן אותם או אם זוג עשה חתונה גדולה אני צריכה לשים צ'ק יותר גדול
אבל בשורה התחתונה הזוג "מפסיד עוד זוג אורחים לחתונה"
הרי אף אחד לא יכול לדעת באמת כמה "הבריזו" להם וכמה הם מפסידים אם בכלל. 
אבל אני כן הייתי רוצה את ההגשה לעצמי שהייתי בסדר ולמרות שלא הגעתי כיבדתי אותם,
וכמו שכיף ונעים לקבל, צריך להיות גם כיף לתת בחזרה.
הצד הריאלי שלי אומר- לא מספיק אני לא מגיעה ??

ועל כן נאמר תמיד אפשר להסכים על לא להסכים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/5/12)

היא כתבה שהם הודיעו מספיק בזמן 
כך שהזוג לא לקח אותם בחשבון. 

אני מסכימה איתך שזה לא לעניין לא בוא ולא להודיע - או למשל, להודיע שלא באים ברגע האחרון.

יש לי חברה שהודיע לי ערב לפני החתונה, אחרי שחזרתי מהמקווה שבן הזוג שלה לא יבוא. 
האמת, זה היה מצב שצפיתי מראש ושמתי אותו ברזרבה. היא אמרה בהתחלה שהוא לא יבוא, ואז הבנתי ממנה שהוא כן בא ואז ערב לפני היא אמרה לי שהוא לא בא. 
ערב לפני אין באמת מה לעשות!


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/5/12)

אז קודם כל מזל טוב 
ובדיוק כפי שרשמת מדובר בנטיית הלב/ הרגשה 
כי בסך הכל אתם לא מגיעים ואין שום "חובה" לשים את הצ'ק,
אני לא חושבת שסכום צנוע יותר חלילה מבייש,זה פשוט נראה לי לגיטימי,
כמובן שיש המון משתנים להחלטה כזו. 
הצעה:
תשאלי את עצמך, איזה סכום /מתנה את היית מקבלת וזה היה מעלה לך חיוך על הפנים,
ביחד עם המחשבה כן היה חשוב להם לכבד אותי למרות שלא יכלו להגיע, 
כשתהיה לך  את התשובה לשאלה הזו, תקבלי את התשובה לשאלה שלך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב


----------



## פורטונה מרמורק (26/5/12)

אני התרגשתי מכרטיסי ברכה ששלחו.. 
ממש לא עניין אותי הסכום ששמו.
אבל אני קצת נאיבית בקטע הזה.

טוב, נחשוב על זה עוד שבוע.
נראה לי שאולי באמת הכי ראוי זה איזו מתנה מפנקת שניתן להם כשנבקר אותם אחרי החתונה.


----------



## ronitvas (26/5/12)

אני אישית קיבלתי לא מעט מתנות מאנשים שלא יכלו 
להגיע. לא ציפינו וזאת הייתה אחלה הפתעה
לדעתי ממש לא חובה לשים את אותו הסכום, אבל נראה לי שאת צריכה להחליט עם עצמך מה יהיה לך יותר נוח.
אני בטוחה שהם יעריכו את המחווה, במיוחד אם תצרפו ברכה (-:
ובהצלחה בפרוייקט הבא


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/5/12)

אני לא ציפיתי לקבל מתנות ממי שלא הגיע 
ובסוף קיבלנו לא מעט מתנות, גם ממי שהודיעו מראש שלא יבואו. גם אנחנו נתנו פעם מתנה לזוג שלא יכולנו להגיע לחתונה שלהם (והודענו מראש) אפילו שלא היו הכי קרובים אלינו בגלל שהסיטואציה הייתה כזו שחייבה את זה (לפחות מבחינה נימוסית).


----------



## שירה של אוריקון (29/5/12)

גם אני התלבטתי מה לעשות במקרה דומה 
הכלה חברה שלי מהצבא (אנחנו לא בקשר הדוק אבל היא עדין יקרה לי) והיא הגיע לחתונה שלנו לפני פחות מחודש. בסוף החלטתי שאני נותנת להם מתנה מושקעת ושימושית: קניתי סט מרקיות חמודות (עם פתק החלפה כמובן), ספר של מרקים ובנוסף קניתי צנצנת נחמדה שלשם הכנסתי "שכבות" של כל מיני קטניות וצירפתי לזה פתק עם הסבר להכנת מרק.


----------

